# GE-TM labs legitimate?



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone use GE-TM Orals? Found some info on injectables (seen to be legit) not use before so I wouldn't really know what to look for with var. Started yesterday 10mg a day (im female) and from what I've read I should notice something anywhere between 5 days and 2 weeks in......(useful). Anyone have a link to a proper anavar log. Looking for something that documents someones experiences day to day if poss but finding out if the gear is g2g is the main thing.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

No one?

Then I'll be a pioneer and do the whole, suck it and see, way.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol used the place people go hyper about then :lol:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol that's the one. Very little info about the lab about though. Especially from the oral perspective. Going to order some other. Labs var now I've got a few sources in my black book. Figure one of them has to be legit. Lol


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

aye i saw their t bol but not seen any info on them before so didnt bother


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

aj90 said:


> aye i saw their t bol but not seen any info on them before so didnt bother


Fair play mate. At the time it was pretty much my only option and being an impatient women I went ahead anyway lol.

Only day.2 though so far but all seems well. Going to go train legs this morning and then back to sit on the Xbox and chill.

Anyone else.anything to say about this lab? Probably not by the look.of.things lol


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump for op


----------



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

How's the cycle going bro? Ive been reading up on GETM as well...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty good mate. Being my first cycle I haven't got a lot to compare it to but.a week in and there is definitely some size and strength increases. Im currently only running 5mg (dropped from 10mg as I was a little worried about some.of the sides showing) but nearly all the sides have dropped off and im feeling amazing. Still have some doubts.over whether it's var or winny as I did get some.joint pain.for a couple of days but this has now gone and im feeling really strong. Going to run another 5 weeks, it's.tempting to hoof 15mg a day but slow and im trying to keep it.controlled as a first timer


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Im a women by the way, before anyone mentioned the dosage being low.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I emailed the lab who verified the batch number and said it was.g2g.

I know this means nothing really as it's still no guarantee of what it is but im getting.results and sides are minimal so it's been positive.


----------



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah sorry, I missed the bit where you mentioned you were female. 

Glad it's looking good. Please keep us updated!


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

How did you get on with this? Im thinking about trying their tbol but cant find anything on it - has anyone tried it yet? thanks


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Great mate. It's my first cycle so I've nothing to compare them with but have had nice strength gains, vascularity and muscle hardness. Still running it daily with no sides. I ordered another 2 bottles


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna be trying their t Bol out!


----------



## Johnathan004 (Jun 23, 2012)

Want to renew this thread. Just got in a vial of A-Tren from them, and starting in the next couple of days.

(Side note; didn't realize I would need a script to buy syringes at the local pharmacy. What a pain in the a$$!)

Anyways, good to hear that you're getting results, as I haven't heard much about them either. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

They have very good reviews on a German forum http://www.extrem-bodybuilding.de . Lots of people use them there. Their gear looks very professional, I have started with their tren e and test e today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

There was a thread here the other day saying someone was using their Tren E and getting nothing from it at all...

I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/180520-not-getting-much-tren.html


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a vial of tren A of there's but i haven't tried it yet, however looking at the packaging and the lenght of time they've been around, I find it extremely hard to believe they are selling duff gear.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a much stronger sex drive now and I got very oily skin in my face. I took so far 6.5 ml of getm tren e 3 ml of getm test e and 3.5 ml of tor labs test e. Something must working, most likely all.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

my weight is up 4 lbs


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I got totally tired from the tren e, the stack works, got big effects and side effects. Wll stop the tren for I while and later continue with about 300 mg per week, that should be enough and I hope I will not be so tired then.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Roider1 said:


> I have a much stronger sex drive now and I got very oily skin in my face. I took so far 6.5 ml of getm tren e 3 ml of getm test e and 3.5 ml of tor labs test e. Something must working, most likely all.


sounds like you got tired from injecting all that!


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

It definately works, getting more and more side effect, I have acne now.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Roider1 said:


> It definately works, getting more and more side effect, I have acne now.


How many bottles of it have you managed to sell so far just from this thread?


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

none, I do not sell it


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I´m still gaining weight and strength, at the same time im losing fat.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

How are your results? My cycle is still going well, I´m up 11 lbs now.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Roider1 said:


> How are your results? My cycle is still going well, I´m up 11 lbs now.


why dont you ask the people you've sold it too ...


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

sold it too? what does that mean?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Roider1 said:


> sold it too? what does that mean?


my mistake, sold it to.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> my mistake, sold it to.


Have you any concrete evindence he has been selling on the forum so we can ban him ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

THIS STUFF IS SH1T, absolute waste of money and ive used alot of labs, oil was thick tren was sh1t test was **** and so was the deca, my experience


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I will not buy getm anymore, I will use labs that are cheaper and have better reviews.


----------



## ringuette72 (Oct 9, 2013)

Iv used them for years there g2g bro..


----------



## ringuette72 (Oct 9, 2013)

There reps are solid people.


----------



## ringuette72 (Oct 9, 2013)

Iv been using getm labs for years till I broke my back in April with really good results. Just got there testomix starting my workouts slowly but iv got there dbols and test e and more testomic on way.I'm in my 40s and wss looking pretty damn good for old man.still getting 20somthing chics when I go out.so I think there lab is really professional and great people to deal with.


----------

